

How to Generate Random Colors Programmatically - Martha_Jackson
http://martin.ankerl.com/2009/12/09/how-to-create-random-colors-programmatically/
Creating random colors is actually more difficult than it seems. The randomness itself is easy, but aesthetically pleasing randomness is more difficult. For a little project at work I needed to automatically generate multiple background colors with the following properties:
======
Semiapies
This is a nice article, but the central lesson is that you almost never want
_actual_ randomness - you want variation within useful limits.

------
viggity
I wrote a short method that when given a background color it will tell you
whether or not white or black text will be the most readable. Using this you
can still generate saturated colors but still have the text be readable.

You can find it here:

<http://blog.nitriq.com/BlackVsWhiteText.aspx>

